# Airplay / Network Sharing



## vincen (8 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Deux questions sur la nouvelle Apple TV. Est-ce que ces fonctionnalités de Airport Express sont toujours dispo sur apple TV :
 - possibilité de diffuser *à partir d'iTunes* vers la sortie audio-optique (connecté à un Home Cinéma), sans avoir à allumer la Télé. C'est-à-dire, de commander le streaming audio directement de iTunes
 - possibilité de partager le réseau via la sortie RJ45 de l'Apple TV : L'Apple TV connecté en Wifi partage sa connexion avec un décodeur relié sur son port RJ45.

Merci !

Vincent


----------



## kangaroos (8 Octobre 2010)

je ne répondrais qu'au premier point, la réponse est non.

L'AppleTV lit la bibliothèque à distance comme si c'était un partage à domicile entre plusieurs itunes (d'ailleurs la fonction de partage à domicile doit être active sinon tu n'accède à rien), c'est l'appletv qui controle toute la lecteur et pas itunes qui envoit un flux à l'appletv.

Au mieux tu peux controler l'appletv avec un iphone et là tu n'allume pas ta télé pour la parti audio.


----------



## Tkotm (8 Octobre 2010)

kangaroos a dit:


> je ne répondrais qu'au premier point, la réponse est non.
> 
> L'AppleTV lit la bibliothèque à distance comme si c'était un partage à domicile entre plusieurs itunes (d'ailleurs la fonction de partage à domicile doit être active sinon tu n'accède à rien), c'est l'appletv qui controle toute la lecteur et pas itunes qui envoit un flux à l'appletv.
> 
> Au mieux tu peux controler l'appletv avec un iphone et là tu n'allume pas ta télé pour la parti audio.



As tu eu l'occasion de tester ?
Personnellement, sur l'itunes de mon mac, je peux choisir d'envoyer la sortie sur l "haut parleur" de mon choix (ou sur tous d'ailleurs avec un contrôle du volume par haut parleur) via le bouton en bas à droite.
Et si je choisis l'apple tv alors qu'elle est en veille, ça la rallume.

Ou j'ai ptet pas compris la question.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (8 Octobre 2010)

L'AppleTV peut être utilisée pour streamer de la musique à partir d'iTunes à l'identique d'une borne AirPort Express (on choisit à partir d'iTunes la musique qu'on veut lui envoyer pour l'écouter sur une chaine hifi à laquelle elle serait reliée)... Mais elle peut aussi devenir client d'une bibliothèque iTunes d'un Macintosh ou PC(dans ce cas on choisit le morceau de musique qu'on veut écouter à partir de l'AppleTV et cette dernière va se servir dans la bibliothèque du Mac/PC)...



Laurent F


----------



## vincen (9 Octobre 2010)

Tkotm, oui, c'était bien ma question. Avec la confirmation de Laurent, me voici "rassuré".

Par contre, avez-vous une idée sur le partage Internet ? Pour faire simple, est-ce qu'il y a plusieurs options pour la "configuration wifi". Sur une Express, il y a "Accéder à un réseau sans fil" (le truc normal) mais aussi "Participer à un réseau WDS" (qui permet le partage).

Merci !


----------



## Mungopark (9 Octobre 2010)

Vincen a dit:


> Tkotm, oui, c'était bien ma question. Avec la confirmation de Laurent, me voici "rassuré".
> 
> Par contre, avez-vous une idée sur le partage Internet ? Pour faire simple, est-ce qu'il y a plusieurs options pour la "configuration wifi". Sur une Express, il y a "Accéder à un réseau sans fil" (le truc normal) mais aussi "Participer à un réseau WDS" (qui permet le partage).
> 
> Merci !



L'Apple TV n'apparait pas dans l'Utilitaire Airport, elle n'est donc pas  utilisable comme routeur / partage de connexion à mon avis...


----------

